# Befehl zum löschen der Objekte?



## Frage? (18. Mrz 2005)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es da nicht einen Befehl gab, mit dem man Objekte aus dem Speicher wieder löschen kann, sobald man sie nicht mehr benötigt. Ich weiß, dass Java da seine eigene Art hat, damit umzugehen, aber ich brauche wirklich einen Befehl dazu, weil sich eine "java heap space" - Exception leider nicht mehr vermeiden lässt.(Ich arbeite an einem Steganograpgie-programm und muss den Inhalt einer Datei teilweise in einem sehr großem Array abspeichern)
Ich danke für jede Hilfe!!


----------



## Campino (18. Mrz 2005)

ich würde das objekt mit null überschreiben...weiß aber nicht ob's hilft...


----------



## 8ull23y3 (18. Mrz 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=15468
<- Guck mal da wird grad diskutiert


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Mrz 2005)

```
System.gc();
```
setzt eine Anfrage an die VM zum Aufruf des  Garbage Collector ab, welcher den Heap von nicht mehr benötigten (referenzierten) Objekten bereinigt.


----------



## Frage? (18. Mrz 2005)

Vielen Dank, ich werd es mal ausprobieren und den Thread werd ich mal beobachten!


----------

